# Blue



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

This cat is a real funny one.... while she is eating her snack at night she tolerates stroking , rubbing her tail , rubbing her tummy , and general manhandling (cant pick her up yet) , she has started to rub herself against my hand now when i stroke her back  ... when snack time is over she retreats to just out of my reach strecthes herself and lies down for a wash .... them i get on my tummy and crawl along up to her and wiggle a finger ... she rolls around and pats my finger a few times and then has had enough.

Today im sitting with them and mikey gets on my lap , he is such a little lover this one ... she watches this with interest and comes and lies next to me !!! against my jeans ..i tried to stroke her and she moves a half an inch and settles down again.

I can see her mind working ...." touching is sooooooooooo nice ... but sooooooooooooo scary ................... :wink: 

I managed to touch spooks head last night , she wasnt impressed and the other one shadow still wont come near me....oh well ......

Blue has also gotten very playful...and we play with a dowel rod and a piece of string.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Sooooo sweet -- you'll gain their trust soon!


----------

